# Philadelphia, PA 2010-2011



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Not looking good boys. Nick we might be broke as a joke this year lol.

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/video?id=7775073


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Just have to ride the spreader to the bank. Ice storms can be as profitable and easier on equipment, no plowing just lots of billable material.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

That's what I'm hoping for basher. I like salting better then plowing anyway. Its the best when you don't even hook the plow up when you go salting. I'm just happy last winter paid for my plow and tornado.


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

1st snowflakes of the year are coming down as I type. Could this be an omen of whats to come?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowing here today now its all done.


----------



## FLMan (Jan 4, 2006)

Out here on the East coast same thing, it is turkey day and we have not seen a drop, the ski resorts have not even made snow as of yet.


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Could be an opportunity to salt thoughpayup


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like we might get the first plow of the season this weekend guy!


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

At least we had a chance to throw salt yesterday! BTW...these people don't know how to drive when it snows. PENDOT certainly didn't help in our area. How about you?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

It was massive grid lock around here. RT 30 was f*cked 202 was a parking lot. Plow trains were stuck in traffic going up RT 30. 

My salters control box took a crap on me as soon as I got to the first private road. Guess I'm getting a new box.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like nothing for sunday


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mackman;1158248 said:


> Looks like nothing for sunday


But unless it is just to get us in the Christmas Spirt Accuweather says snow for 12/24, 12/25, 12/26


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, it would prevent me from having to drive out to Ohio. Let's hear it for a White(read as $green$) Christmas!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

basher;1158251 said:


> But unless it is just to get us in the Christmas Spirt Accuweather says snow for 12/24, 12/25, 12/26


I hope we get some real soon.

BTW basher i didnt know how close you were to me. About 20min. If i need anything i will let you know.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

He needs to expand.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

we salted 95% of the accounts on thursdayThumbs Up .......crazy how sharp the cut off line was for the snow, my 2 lots in gulph mills had snow and my industrial park in KofP had nuttin


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Really? My dad was on the way home and he got to mid county on the TP and said it was snowing. It snow in downing town malvern exton. My yard still has snow on it. lol.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I hope to see some snow today:realmad:. I am the owners son and I drive the 94 F350 and I am saveing up for another v-box speader for my truck. Right now I have 8" fisher and Walkbehind spreaders.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea good luck seeing that snow lol.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

i know right.... hel yeah eagles


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

havenlax18,
where does the haven part of your"name" come from?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Strath Haven is my high school. I play football and lacrosse for them and lax stands for lacrosse, and finally my number is 18. Yo guys any news on a white xmas?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Probly different for you.


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Not entirely. I live in the 19086 area. Ever need help, give a shout.Thumbs Up


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Hoping for snow in the Lehigh Valley this weekend but it isnt looking so promising. My sources say a plowable snow in Easton, I hope so I want to scratch up my shiny new blade.

Goodluck to all my Philly friends, Lets go FLYERS!!!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

havenprosnow;1164277 said:


> Not entirely. I live in the 19086 area. Ever need help, give a shout.Thumbs Up


Wow im from 19086 also wallingford pa, our shop is from aston pa


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like we aint getting ****!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

seriously none for this weekend


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

havenlax18;1165148 said:


> Wow im from 19086 also wallingford pa, our shop is from aston pa


Nice football season this year! I have a son in middle school, a son in 5th grade at WES and a daughter in 2nd at WES. The 2 boys wrestle for the junior wrestling team. Done the football and lacrosse in the past. Maybe they will gravitate back to it. Right now it is all wrestling, all the time.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

My little brother is in second grade there.


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Does he like sports? Love to see him on the wrestling team. We have them as young as 6 yrs old. Great for motor skills and balance. I got my boys involved to help their golf games. Certainly doesn't hurt their conditioning either.wesport


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I wonder what the weather Gods are bringing us? Channel 10 says a good hit is possible while MSN, accu-weather, wunderground and 6abc make it seem alot less likely for snow!


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

J&R Landscaping;1165379 said:


> I wonder what the weather Gods are bringing us? Channel 10 says a good hit is possible while MSN, accu-weather, wunderground and 6abc make it seem alot less likely for snow!


Try www.snowday.us.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

They will know when its over than say they were right.

And that link for sunday and mon is BLANK not something we want to see.


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

dodge15004x45.9;1165417 said:


> They will know when its over than say they were right.
> 
> And that link for sunday and mon is BLANK not something we want to see.


Go back to it and watch the video. 1st part of video is geared toward Plain states then he looks at a couple different models(gfs,nam,european,etc.). Go to 15:25 mark.


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

#*!*#!f****


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

well looks like its goin to pass us yeat again.....


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks like we are getting the shaft once again.

Im hoping for a little bit of salting.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

as of now the storm keeps changing. gfs and euros still havent added up. seeing weather forcast change from a coating to 1" yesterday to 5-10" as of today. gonna be one of those storms that you wont know how much you get till its on us. Looks like my vacation is gonna get cut short and i'm flying back north christmas day http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

when will it snow? i hate these weather people saying it'll snow then it a few days latter they say were getting nothing! lol


----------



## Precision Ponds (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks Like the GFS has shifted the forcast and we will be getting some snow....It is changing every update but most are following this trend no.......










Looks Like 8 to 12 inches is possible......I just hope this pans out we will see tonights update should lock it in


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

i think everyone hopes ur right. lol


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Believe me, I do. I'm just starting out this year, so anyone that has experience with western unimounts let me know or needs a hand. If you need help feel free to call me Jon 215-266-9277


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

im ready. lol


----------



## Precision Ponds (Dec 24, 2010)

I will try and post the update tonight as the new model usually comes out around 10:30. Although I do not plow I do follow it very close cause I do have residential accounts that I do with the blower as well as salt. I may break down and get a plow by next year just can not justify increase in insurance at this stage of the game.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

lets all do the snowdance!! lol


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes, please update it man.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

been trying to watch stuff all day but it looks like its gonna come down to later tonights updates. This storm better hold up or i just changed my flight home for nothing


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Good Luck Brandon. Supposed to get something here in NJ. Talk to you over at GOGO.


----------



## Precision Ponds (Dec 24, 2010)

Well here is tonights updates GFS out to 72 hrs and looks like we will be in the MONEY so to speak.....Again this is GFS update it is still forcasting but looks like the upgraded and we may be getting closer to 20 inches......Again THIS IS NOT MY FORCAST JUST THE UPDATED GFS MODEL so do not shoot the messanger










Man I hope they are right:bluebounc

Oh and I know this looks like the same as above and it is because I linked it directly so it updates when they update


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

that looks sweet hope its true, n its funny since my buddys plow wont work. lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

SHUT UP KEVIN!!! I'll fix yours right now.


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

Precision Ponds,
Thanks for posting the updates. I really hope it pans out so I can make some $ to pay all the people that take my $ haha


----------



## Precision Ponds (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree with you all and no problem with the posting as we all follow this to pay the bills....I will say though as Massive as this thing looks I have my doubts that it will be as strong as it looks. I just examined all the other models and to be honest not one agrees with another....If I took a educated guess (for what it is worth) I say west of the city will get 3 to 6 inches in the city and south I would say 4 to 8 and the shore points 8 to 12.....That is just my guess or hypothesis if you will I will update it with the gfs again around 12 tomorrow....There are still many questions on the timing of the southern storm and if it will conect with the northern storm and then explode off the coast of the carolina's so Here is wishing for the best FOR US


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Merry xmass philly...lets get ready to rock tomorrow


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hold the snow. Merry christmas.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

let it snow, let it snow. thnx precision ponds, ur forcast. merry xmas to all.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well boys its snowing and my plow is still ****** off to the dealer for me tomorrow.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

upgrade to the ex series while ur there. lol


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

KPZ Enterprises;1168405 said:


> upgrade to the ex series while ur there. lol


Upgrade the truck too while your at it lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

KPZ Enterprises;1168405 said:


> upgrade to the ex series while ur there. lol


He said there out. Wait why am I wasting my time telling u this on here. Should just text you instead.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mackman;1168469 said:


> Upgrade the truck too while your at it lol


What to a powerchoke? lol.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

dodge15004x45.9;1168493 said:


> What to a powerchoke? lol.


Well when your ready to see a real truck come on down to chadds ford about 25min from you and you can see a real snow pusher. I bet you will run and trade in that dodge and snowpuppy the next day lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mackman;1168501 said:


> Well when your ready to see a real truck come on down to chadds ford about 25min from you and you can see a real snow pusher. I bet you will run and trade in that dodge and snowpuppy the next day lol


I'll be down at bashers tomorrow! Bring your "rig".


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

8:00 am I'll buy coffee. We're out of anything but one VX.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sucks. If you get any of the HD in give me a buz.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Damn i wont be able to make it. I will try. WTF i would like to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

If anybody needs any help 2morrow my cell is 484-571-6493. I can only help after I'm done in the township i plow. But if i can be of any help let me know.

Im about 20mins from basher and 25-30min form malvern area.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe after plow season I'll post a hooters meet & great after plow season. I put them on for the dodge forums. Most of the time I use the hooters on RT 1 and 202. I'll be hanging around the west grove and Cochranville area after I leave the dealer. Got some other work to get done. More lights.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

One last thing before I pull the plug on this mac for the night. Be safe out there tomorrow guys. Don't wreck your truck on the first storm and stay away from down power lines.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

*warning 2 plow trucks stolen from philly area*

the guy I sub from had two trucks swiped from one of his lots in balacynwyd area of Philly, thief's crashed through gate with trucks, one was a 99 super duty f250 blue with meyer tube style mount and 8 ft blade, the other was a white 2000 dodge 2500 with a meyer md2 8 ft blade with a rubber cutting edge and a snow ex 1875 pivitpro missing the lid, be on the look out for these trucks and keep an eye on your lot trucks


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

that sucks,ill keep my eye open, do the lots have camras?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

sparksrides;1169351 said:


> the guy I sub from had two trucks swiped from one of his lots in balacynwyd area of Philly, thief's crashed through gate with trucks, one was a 99 super duty f250 blue with meyer tube style mount and 8 ft blade, the other was a white 2000 dodge 2500 with a meyer md2 8 ft blade with a rubber cutting edge and a snow ex 1875 pivitpro missing the lid, be on the look out for these trucks and keep an eye on your lot trucks


will keep my eyes open. What should i do if i happen to see one?? Just call 911??

Anyway on a better note. Im just sitting around waiting on the 8-12ins


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

me too. snows starting to fly.


eagles game postponed, isnt that some B.S.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just got called out to do alittle pre-salting then stay out intill theres enough to drop the blades. WIll have pics to come. in a day or 2. $$$$$$$


----------



## MarksTLC (Oct 6, 2003)

Flurries finally started about a half hour ago, here in Pottstown. Guess we will see what happens. Sure would love 8 - 12.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Heavy this way. I have all my preapps done so it's twisting wrenchs until it push time.


----------



## jeffslawnservic (Apr 23, 2009)

Snowing pretty good here in Northeast Philly. If this storm is good I might have a new plow hanging off he front end of my (soon to be) new to me truck. Doing drivewyas with a snow blower sucks.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Rt 202 near malvern pa. Take about 45 min ago.










My yard taken 5 min ago.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

omg its killing me jst sitting here waiting to go out. n this wind should be fun 2nite. lol


----------



## rocklizrd (Nov 5, 2010)

Well that's some crap. How can VA/MD/PA be in a state of emergency when I can still see my grass in Baltimore? I'm tempted to drive up to PA to push some white stuff.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey keep of mine. There aint alot up hear yet. I would say 2-3"


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

i got about the same, but they "say" its suposed to pick up latter.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

this was the storm from hell, two broken plows, a mailbox run over, and my phone is still ringing!! lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I slept good while you were out dicking around.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

This was a bad storm for the shovlers I stayed in the truck as much as i could... any info on those two plow trucks stolen you can call me 484-619-8532 spark thanks


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

On one of my plows I blew an 18 doller hydrolic line and had them install it because i figured they would get it done right should only take 3 minutes which it did and i would of had to do it in a blizzard but when they finished it cost 120 service for a baby repair which cleaned my wallet. When i returned to the job the 2nd one blew so i went back they wouldnt cut me a brake bought the line and did it myself in a foot of snow in a blizzard been there many time I hate it. One of my employees (all fired now) wrecked the bed of a truck, broke a snow blower, shovels, and 2 spreaders. Everything else went smooth and came back dirty but orginized in good shape. This crew ruined some of my profits.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Pics Pics pics.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I dont have a working camera. Sister dropped it takeing pictures so i cant get a picture.


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Well boys and girls, it certainly was nice to get a little taste of the snow. Started at 1:00pm on the 26th and finished at 8:00am on the 27th. Commented to a buddie that it sure looked like last year. Wind whipping and snow flying everywhere. Got home and practically slept the whole ride out to Columbus, Ohio. My wife is a trooper. Just got home on the 29th around 11:30pm. Where did all the snow go?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Strike up the band, looking at 2-4 possibly this weekend north of the Lehigh Valley, any word on the Philly forcast?


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

like all things, I guess it depends on the track. We all know that the weather people don't know squat until the day before. I just try to be ready and line up things in case the storms do come. But I definitely would like a sweet 2-4 storm to knock out some quick and easy money.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

No 50mph gusts this time tho, those drifts last storm drove me crazy!!!


----------



## Precision Ponds (Dec 24, 2010)

*This weekend.....*

Well I am throuwing my 2 cents out here again on this one......To early to predict anything but the models I look at and the tracks I am seeing as of RIGHT NOW....I say this will skirt Philly and head north with most of the accumulations being north of I 80 as far as 4 plus inches......This will be one of them storms where it will have GREAT DIFFERENCES depending on where you are I say as little as 10 miles can be the difference between a small storm and a Decent storm...In otherwords your neighbors on either side of you may not get much and you get a good amount or vice versa.....To early to call but I will update as I see any changes


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like 1-3 here in chester county could be a nice little storm


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like north is gonna see more. Guessing Philly to be in the 2-4" range. A lot more interested in next weeks storm as that could be a money maker.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

yea next weekend could make our break the season.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

we got 12.5 inches in that last storm 2- 4 tomarr and a salt event in the middle of december were doing great . 78 inches last year 13.5 so far for this year


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey phillyplowking. Got any pics of your Macks. What do you do with them in the off season?? WHo you haul for?? Yourself?


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Next week fellas, next week...payup payup payup

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44035/crosscountry-snowstorm-january.asp


----------



## Precision Ponds (Dec 24, 2010)

Well I am sticking with my initial grazing the philly area and North and East of I 80 getting plowable snow........With that said GET READY cause the pattern we are in and the way things are going I think we get some signifigant storms over the next couple of weeks through the 20th of January. I know this is extremely long range and takin with a optomistic view but I really thing we are going to get a few (three or More) storms track our way over the next few weeks. With the way it is setting up I think that the major storm will be the later storms the storm next week I think will be plowable and make us some money it is the ones after that that are going to be the major players in our winter income......AGAIN THIS IS A WAY OFF BUT From what I see setting up IS VERY POSSIBLE


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

thank you ponds


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Precision Ponds;1185930 said:


> Well I am sticking with my initial grazing the philly area and North and East of I 80 getting plowable snow........With that said GET READY cause the pattern we are in and the way things are going I think we get some signifigant storms over the next couple of weeks through the 20th of January. I know this is extremely long range and takin with a optomistic view but I really thing we are going to get a few (three or More) storms track our way over the next few weeks. With the way it is setting up I think that the major storm will be the later storms the storm next week I think will be plowable and make us some money it is the ones after that that are going to be the major players in our winter income......AGAIN THIS IS A WAY OFF BUT From what I see setting up IS VERY POSSIBLE


http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/44035/crosscountry-snowstorm-january.asp

That's what he said in the video... I know it's too early to say anything for sure, but I like the sound of it!


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

iv been drooling at that pic all day. lol


----------



## Precision Ponds (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah that that is what it looks like....we will see the GFS shows the same line up with a little different Flare.....I really do not trust going off of forcasts I study this stuff cause I Fish alot and I need to understand when where and why the weather patterns set up the way they do so that I can make a educated guess at it cause we have gone as far as 185 miles off the coast of Cape May looking for Marlin and a average tuna run for yellowfin is like 86 miles out so a 4 to 7 hour run in nasty weather is just down right scary been there and done it and will never do it again.....Anyway back on track here......

The storm next week is shapping up still some wiggle room with the time frame I will check the update again when it comes out this moring and see if anything has changed


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Well out plowing today I blew out the front you joint. I know why it blew. With the LSD in the front diff and the semi clean street there wasn't enough slip and it popped it. Drove it most of the way back than said wait let me call someone and see how much damage I'm going to do. After that short call I called for the hook. 









Least its getting replaced for FREE there about 2 weeks old.

Least it was only 75 bucks for the tow and I tipped the drive 10 bucks. Good thing I know people other wise I was looking at 200.


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

*lax*



havenlax18;1163499 said:


> Strath Haven is my high school. I play lacrosse for them and


 i play for haverford


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

dodge15004x45.9;1186764 said:


> Well out plowing today I blew out the front you joint. I know why it blew. With the LSD in the front diff and the semi clean street there wasn't enough slip and it popped it. Drove it most of the way back than said wait let me call someone and see how much damage I'm going to do. After that short call I called for the hook. .


what were you pushing, looks like you have an inch in the picture 2 at max


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I was turing around on the semi dry street and with the front LSD it popped them. This storm around here was just like the last one. It went up and down from place to place and that was at about 1 in the afternoon.


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

hey mac with this storm i will be to busy to get some more pics ,there are some on plowsite of my 96 mack from a while ago . we use the trucks to haul chips and wood to make mulch and for excavating and land clearing .When i dont have work for them i rent them to general asphalt who i do all there tree work anyway and in the snow are contracted through the city of Philadelphia doing the highways and when they are done i use them to salt my larger accounts.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Why were u in 4x4?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes I already know why it failed. I was cleaning up the last bit. It just sucked lol.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

We got about 1.5-2" on Friday 2-7. We got about 2-2.5" on Saturday 2-8. Waiting to see what the call is for Tuesday into Wednesday!!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

looks like were in for 4-8 here in chester county boys


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

hondarecon4435;1191655 said:


> looks like were in for 4-8 here in chester county boys


I will take that, Get it all done and take a nap before dinner, that will be good.


----------



## PEP Plowing (Jan 11, 2011)

*Main Line Area*

Gotta love these "small" snow falls! Easier on the truck, body & soul. Maybe more next week? 
See ya out there...

PEP Plowing


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

this "small" storm i think is gonna be heavier to push then the first storm we had this year.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

did you get ur self stuck stacking snow? lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope I dont have a chevy don't have to worry about that.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

i wont have a chevy for long.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice little storm today, just got done loading up for the foot of snow... hopefully.


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

dame we were drifting in the engine


----------



## havenprosnow (Sep 28, 2010)

Snowdogg,
Your profits have to have moved from -4300 after this past event!payup


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

havenprosnow;1216849 said:


> Snowdogg,
> Your profits have to have moved from -4300 after this past event!payup


They have been going down I have just forgotten to keep track. I helped my grandfather yesterday afternoon when he broke the plow mount on his bronco that was a fast 400 bucks.  and I need a  tonight!!!! Better finish my driveway before that.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

this storm sucked, the sleet made that stuff haevy to push.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

not only was it heavy there was a layer of ice under the snow so we couldn't get any traction! some of use got stuck! lol


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys, What are we looking at for this week, I am all loaded but don't know for what excatly.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't know what to expect watching the weather channel seems like more ice and rain then snow. i did alot of work to the truck over the weekend after last weeks storm and I'm hoping for snow.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

im hoping for snow as well since i got a whole new rig over the weekend as well, id like to put it to the test!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

KPZ Enterprises;1222878 said:


> im hoping for snow as well since i got a whole new rig over the weekend as well, id like to put it to the test!


Nice man, What did you get.Thumbs Up


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

09 power wagon with 7.5ex snowdogg and vbox salt spreader. its a lot nicer than the meyer i use to have, ill post pics soon,.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

I see your copying dodge15004x45.9, haha


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

he has the md the ex is a lot bigger and lets not 4get the power wagons built on a 2500 frame not like the 1500 frame dodge15004x45.9 has. lol max.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

True I would have to go with yours.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

havenlax18;1222978 said:


> I see your copying dodge15004x45.9, haha


Hes still a jackass for not going diesel kevin will never learn. Its fine I'll just have to grab a stump puller. Thumbs Up


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

whens that going to happen max? ill be riding down the road in my new f550 dumper before u get a new truck. lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

KPZ Enterprises;1223032 said:


> whens that going to happen max? ill be riding down the road in my new f550 dumper before u get a new truck. lol


Just buying my time. If dad wasnt going in at 2am i would have told him about that high out put I'm looking at. 610 torque out of the factory.  Stump puller!!! I'll tow that wagon around.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

to bad the funds arnt there


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

There in the bank laying in wait. Just like yours where.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

too bad ur not going to be able to afford the insurace on a new truck, thus NO new truck. ahahahahah


----------



## mikespenny (Dec 23, 2009)

Wonder if theres gonna be any pushing from this storm....


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

doesnt seem like it, they changed the 4cast here 2 jst freezing rain/sleet. GREAT.lol


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

heres the new rig guys, hope u like,


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

took you long enough to post pics though i was gonna have to do that for you as well.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

anyone hear anything about saturedays storm?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lets just get threw tonight.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

what's the word on wed-fri storm i'd like to have one more good push this season


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

So do I hoping to get a cummins on the 8th or after that storm.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1230633 said:


> So do I hoping to get a cummins on the 8th or after that storm.


hey do you post on cumminsforum. i think i sent you a pm asking for a pic of your mount for your mini edge lightbar.

i think this week is going to be another joke guys maybe some salt. the end of the week was looking promising now not so much.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep thats me man. If you need more pics let me know i got my rack at my house now.


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

here is a buyers vbox i found on CL for $500 i dont need it so i though it would share with all of you
http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/2201271494.html


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

so wats up with Thursday now? everyone took chance of snow off there website as of 235 monday.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

bmac32;1232354 said:


> here is a buyers vbox i found on CL for $500 i dont need it so i though it would share with all of you
> http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/2201271494.html


Man if she would answer that phone that would have been mine already for that price


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

MatthewG;1232456 said:


> Man if she would answer that phone that would have been mine already for that price


can i get a commission? payup


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

dodge15004x45.9;1231781 said:


> Yep thats me man. If you need more pics let me know i got my rack at my house now.


no the pics you sent me were fine thanks. let us know if you get that cummins


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

MatthewG;1232456 said:


> Man if she would answer that phone that would have been mine already for that price


i hate craigslist man i shouldn't say that cause ive bought tons of good stuff on there for dirt cheap but it's hit and miss you can only get a hold of half the people. don't even get me started about trying to sell stuff on there


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

hondarecon4435;1233283 said:


> i hate craigslist man i shouldn't say that cause ive bought tons of good stuff on there for dirt cheap but it's hit and miss you can only get a hold of half the people. don't even get me started about trying to sell stuff on there


haha 
ussmileyflag
i had to make my post longer sorry


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

hondarecon4435;1233279 said:


> no the pics you sent me were fine thanks. let us know if you get that cummins


Its either a trip to TX or VA lol.

And I'm 20 today one more year till


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

O god help us when u turn 21. lol


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

you aint ****ting.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

What are we looking at for this week?


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

who knows, i just hope we get somthing so i can ditch this bulk salt.


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

KPZ Enterprises;1246964 said:


> who knows, i just hope we get somthing so i can ditch this bulk salt.


same i have only 50 lbs left...


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

bmac32;1246967 said:


> same i have only 50 lbs left...


50 pounds OH NO  what will we do!!!  :laughing:

I'm sitting on a full skid.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

u both r lucky im sitting on non bagged salt. lol


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

looks like less than an inch tonight, you guys should get to use some of your salt. 1-3 tomorrow night looks like between accuweather, noaa, and twc


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

2-4 inch of snow!!!


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

Last week i was out in a t shirt getting stuff ready for the spring and stacking the extra pallets of salt we had left. Today i'm calling guys to make sure there ready incase we have to go out tonight and i'm plugging the trucks in. Looks like by the end of the week i should be sending the guys out for some clean ups. Weathers crazy


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

I know how u feel, i had clean ups to do as well that now have to be re-scheduled. on the bright side tho we can get rid of this salt hanging around. lol


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

well looks like were done for the winter, temps jst keep going up.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

yea, put a fork in us for the year. It was a great year for me to get started. Anyone do sprinklers by chance on here?


----------

